# Whirlpool frig, condensation problem



## gshock (May 30, 2007)

I have a standard Whirlpool fridge, freezer on top, frig on the bottom, 21 cu. ft., model # ET1CHMXKQ06. We have been getting water buildup inside the fridge. Not small drops, but small puddles of water on the bottom of the fridge, and inside the drawers. It seems to be coming from the ventilation opening in the fridge compartment, directly behind the controls, near the back of the fridge. 

I cleaned the condenser coils on the bottom of the fridge, from front and back. They were enormously dirty and covered with lint, dirt and hair. After 24 hours, the problem seems to remain. I searched here, and found that it might be a clogged drain. While cleaning the coils, I noticed that the condensate tray was completely dry. Seems logical. 

I see where the condensate tube exits the fridge, above the condensate tray in the back, but I don't know where it starts inside the fridge/freezer. I was going to try and clean the tube with a piece of wire or a turkey baster, but I'm not sure where to start looking.

Thanks in advance. Happy New Year!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.appliancerepair.com/ApplianceRepair/Refrigerator-Repair


----------



## gshock (May 30, 2007)

I forgot to mention, the ice maker is not connected, and the metal bar is in the "Off" position.


----------



## acestarservices (Dec 23, 2011)

To answer you question the begining of the drain line is going to be in your freezer section behind the back wall. Open your freezer and locate the screws holding the back panel/wall on. Behind this wall is your evaporator coil. This is where you will find the drain line and problem causing water build up In fridge. With my experience upon removing. The back wall you will find that the drain pan will be filled with ice blocking drip line hose . Take a hair dryer or heat gun to it to remove ice and you will be good to go . If you have a questions you can find my number at http://www.ACESTARSERVICES.com


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ace is mostly right. First never use a heat gun, it gets way to hot. Use the hair dryer and hot water to get the drain open. Second, once you get it unthawed you will want to make yourself a heat transfer strap to put down the drain line to keep it from doing it again, because it will do it again.
If you want to make the strap let me know and I'll tell you how.


----------



## gshock (May 30, 2007)

Ace, thanks for the advice. That worked great. I just used hot water and a turkey baster until I cleared the ice. Everything seems to be working well.


----------



## gshock (May 30, 2007)

hardwareman, appreciate the advice. I'm interested in making the heat transfer strip. I'm assuming that it's a means to transfer heat during the defrost cycle to keep the drain opening clear. Do you connect it to a particular spot on the evaporator coil?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, to make it I like to use about a 6" long 1/4" strip of aluminum but you can use a peice of #9 wire also. Form a little loop on one end and attach it to the defrost heater. Position the other end down the drain tube then tighten the loop on the heater so it makes good contact. This will keep your problem from returning.


----------



## gshock (May 30, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for the tip. I don't have any #9 wire, but I wonder if it would work just as well if I twisted 2 #14 wires together. 

I wasn't paying close attention to the heating element on the evaporator when I had the panel off. Do you know it it's on the right or the left? I'm assuming it's just a bare wire that contacts the evaporator coil, correct?

Thanks again. Happy New Year!

(Ah, now it makes sense ... the aftermarket Whirlpool strap looks very similar, just a flat piece of aluminum and a screw. Just can't recall from memory where it might attach behind the panel)


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the defrost heater is attached to the bottom of the evap coil. It runs the entire lenghth from left to right.


----------



## acestarservices (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad it worked .


----------



## gshock (May 30, 2007)

Gentlemen, thank you for all the help. Best wishes for 2012!


----------

